# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Algorithm of writing an essay

## SusanForster

Carefully read all the topics (statements) offered for writing essays.
Choose the one that will meet several requirements:

is interesting to you;
you have generally understood the meaning of the statement;
you have something to say on this topic (you know the terms, can give examples, have personal experience, etc.).


Determine the main idea of the statement (what is it about?), for this purpose use the technique periphrase (say the same thing, but in your own words).
Sketch out arguments "for" and/or "against" the statement. If you can type in for" and "against" the aphorism taken as a topic, your essay may have a polemical in nature.
For each argument, choose examples, facts, situations from life, personal experience, etc.
etc.
Once again review the selected illustrations. College-paper.org legit?
Think about what literary techniques you will use to make the language of your essay more interesting, lively (comparisons, analogies, epithets, etc.).
Arrange your selected arguments and/or counterarguments in a sequence. This
will be your conditional outline.
Come up with an introduction to the argument (you can write in it why you chose this
the statement, immediately define your position, ask your question to the author of the quote, etc.).
State your point of view in the sequence you have outlined.
Formulate a general conclusion of the work and, if necessary, edit it.
Related Resources:
So what is an essay?
What is a research paper essay?
Rules of construction: the necessary parts of an essay and their sequence
What an essay means

----------


## MikelKosok

Reviewing hundreds of essay websites and comparing their features is the best way to find the best option for your assignment. https://essayreviewsbro.com/ is because essay review services have tested all the websites and found the best one! You don't have to trust them — instead, you can rely on these services to provide quality information!

----------

